# Porch Columns



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

What's up guys? Been a while, work has been sloooow. Been doing some pretty routine work, lots of interior trim and the "make my existing house feel new" work, but things seem to be picking up a little now......phone is ringing more. Anyways, I have one couple that wants me to replace the columns on their front porch, squared columns with basic trim, but they are insisting that I use wood products. I know the usual suspects to use, but just curious if there is anything that is better than others. The owner said that he had "heard that one type lasted much longer" than others, but he was not talking about any type of treated lumber, or even cedar etc. I can't remember what exactly he said, but it was a type of pine.

Any recommendations on what lumber is best to build these square exterior columns out of? Something I might be unaware of?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Just be aware that if you are talking about using primed finger joint there are different kinds. Some are treated, some are not. WindsorOne has two kinds, their original and then their "protected" the "protected" boards are treated to withstand exterior use better


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a link to thier website
http://www.windsorone.com/WindsorONE+S4SSE.pdf


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Using wood for a column these days is almost silly. PVC or cast fiberglass, when painted, look indistinguishable from wood and it will last infinitely.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

x2 with what Greg says if it is being painted.

Otherwise cedar, redwood, p/t, depending on what the existing structure is made out of.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

If you go the wood route. I've used these a few times. Available all over the Carolinas.
http://www.coxwood.com/Products/Residential/Columns.aspx

http://www.coxwood.com/PDF/Column Brochure.pdf


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with using wood if you know what your doing....its all the moron builders who just slapped up homes out there with no reguard to what kind of pine they were using or proper installtion. It all about the water shedding off and allowing the back side to breath b/c there WILL be water getting in there...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i agree with greg completely, azek or a substitute brand of pvc composite is a much better choice, just look into the specs on the product you use, some have a coating where as azek is the same color and consistancy throughout which is important if you go to put a profile on it with the router

heres some of our work with azek, posts, deck ribbon and stair stringers + risers clad


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would use Cypress.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Quartersawn white oak. Thought we were calling out types of wood. :jester:
Finish with Sikkens. 

Yeah, sounds like pp fj pine to me. The above views are all great. PVC is a safe bet, and fj pine is a good choice too. Google the pros and cons of each and give the customer the either or option. Oh hell, just talk them into the PVC. 
Disclaimer: disregard my opinion. It's all bs.


----------



## hammerz_nailz (May 10, 2007)

I agree using PVC when painted is a good idea.

We installed these columns 4 years ago ( I never got a finished picture), but they still look new today.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I would use Cypress.



That would be my guess on the pine the man was talking about. Cypress is one of the rot resistant woods, like cedar & redwood.


----------

